# Derailer V1 vs. V2 schematic differences?



## acobberson (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi all, I am working on debugging a Derailer. The schematic on the build docs for the V2 pedal is pretty hard to read. The V1 schematic build doc is much more legible. I realize that the layouts are different between the two, but are the schematics the same? If so, no worries. I will just use the V1 schem. If not, is there a chance to get a higher res schematic? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Robert (Jan 27, 2020)

Ahh that _does_ look awful, try it now.


----------



## acobberson (Jan 27, 2020)

Robert said:


> Ahh that _does_ look awful, try it now.


You beautiful genius! That was fast! Looks great. Thanks!


----------



## ct88 (May 15, 2020)

Posting here, i have a V1 to debug too and cannot find the schematic anymore, can some1 post it? 
thank you


----------



## Robert (May 15, 2020)

ct88 said:


> Posting here, i have a V1 to debug too and cannot find the schematic anymore, can some1 post it?
> thank you





			http://pedalpcb.com/docs/Derailer.v1.pdf


----------



## ct88 (May 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

